# question from a noob



## xsjado (Dec 9, 2008)

there is a house that i want to squat about a mile from the place that i am currently living in that no one (to my knowledge) has lives in for at least a year, when/if i moved in would the only way to have me removed be to have the legal owners evict me? this would only be a temporary squat for me tho because me and a couple of my friends have planned to head either north or west in January, which is quoted by Brandon (miracalesunrise) this story of our first trainhopping attempt [ame="http://squattheplanet.com/showthread.php?t=5500"]So last night... - Squat the Planet Forums[/ame] any who ive tried to find NC squatting laws and rights via aolsearch but everything that comes up seems pretty vague and unclear to me. all help is greatly appreciated. 

thanx.

Jonathan


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 10, 2008)

Other than Asheville NC squatting is pretty clear cut, worse case scenario u get a get out of town criminal tresspass ticket. Type the address into the county assessors database (free) and find out if it's foreclosed. If it is, the bank owns it. So, it'd be quite awhile till u get rn off. I do foreclosures up here so i'm pretty hip to it. Asheville is HARDCORE! Do not pass go, do not collect $200! Good hunting!


----------



## xsjado (Dec 10, 2008)

k word. tomorrow ill do the assessors database lookup on the address (im guessing at city hall?), if everything is legit im gonna see about making a bump key and trying to sneak in thru the back door sometime tomorrow night. thanx for the help bro!


----------



## Grasshopper (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon you are such a badass! haa 
What property are you speaking of in RM?
is it in northgreen or twat?


----------



## xsjado (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah pretty much. its off of gold rock road, like pass the turn for tylers house and its the 4th or 5th house on the right.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 11, 2008)

if it turns out to be a foreclosed house, the power is on. i do a bunch of the shit out here. the alarm's off too; drunks like me can't remember the code's to cut em off. also, we 'winterize' the joints in the winter. this means that the water heater has been drained! DON'T cut the power to the water heater on UNTIL u fill it back with water!!!!! It'll blow up! and u won't see anyone until spring mowing starts again. also, if u type the name of the town and 'GIS' it'll pull the assessor's data and mapping info. Good Huntin!


----------



## menu (Dec 16, 2008)

you might be able to find out what you can do through the old laws of squatters rights yeah? maybe google that shit. Im not 100% sure but I think you can take it over after a bit if no one comes to claim it. so you should be good to squat for a bit


----------



## SoupandMoney (Dec 22, 2008)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Other than Asheville NC squatting is pretty clear cut


So what's the deal with Asheville, then?


----------

